# Vets and Prescription Drugs



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My dog needs regular treatment with an eye ointment that is prescription only.I have to order a tube every 4 weeks for which the vet charges £35.After recent deregulation pharmacists can now dispense the same ointment for which they charge £24.50 providing that the vet will write a prescription for it-a considerable monthly saving.

It is a legal requirement that the vet provides a prescription free of charge and also that the dog has regular check ups which are chargeable of course.Ky has had this treatment for about the last 9 months and the vet has asked to see him every 3 months,all fine so far.

This morning I asked the vet for a prescription for the first time to save me money,the vet agreed to do this(they have to)but then stated that they would like to see the dog every month for a consultation 8O 

This means that I would be actually paying more out monthly.After talking to the chemist she told me that depending on the vets they all have different policies,some were being obstructive and mine was one of them.

After ringing another local vet and explaining the situation I was informed that they would be happy to write a prescription and stick to the 3 month consultation period as before,needless to say I have changed vets today.

Steve


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Well done! We have to vote with our feet. Even M&S got the message when enough customers did just that.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steve

Love the ticker.

Just so you will recognise Megan when she arrives.










Cheers


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh stop it Dave,

you know Sharon and I can't wait  

Steve


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And when she's grown up she will be even more elegant - (_Edit to stay on topic_) and she won't need eye ointment.

This was our Lucy.








. . . . . . .









Megan will be worth the wait!!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful,I can understand why you have bought Gracie,I think we have made a good choice  
Steve

Mods please ensure Zebedee stays on topic-I can't bear looking at these pictures anymore.

Steve


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

My dog has to have prescription drugs which cost £103 a month at the vets, which is what I'm doing while the insurance company pays, he's been taking them for 9 months and the vet hasn't asked to see him once.

If I get a prescription from the vet and buy online they would cost £75 a month. There is a notice up in the vets which says that if I want a prescription I can have one but the vet would want to see him every 3 months. It can't be for the dogs welfare or he'd have asked to see him over the last 9 months during the time the vets been supplying the drugs.

As a comparison I get a repeat prescription from my doctor for four powerful heart condition drugs a month, he doesn't ask to see me, I get a yearly check up with the practice nurse and that's it.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

wakk44 - "It is a legal requirement that the vet provides a prescription free of charge"

Having paid my vet £29 last year for 3 x frontline combo, I decided to purchase a pack of 6 online for £34. I went along to the vet and asked for a prescription and was told there was an administration fee of £10 for writing the prescription :evil: . So ended up buying a pack of 6 from the vet at his price of £42. Is this illegal charging an admin fee then?


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*frontine*

This can be bought over the counter here and france at the vets ,or you can get it from chemist . rabies booster and other vacs, 6mths tick and flea +3 mths worm tabs 70€.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks silversurfa. While most frontline products can now be bought without prescription in the uk, frontline combo spot-on dog XL for dogs over 40kg still requires a prescription in the uk. However as it can be purchased over the counter in France I'll buy some when we are there in May. I'd consider using Advantix but we have 2 cats and I've read it can cause fatalities if they come into contact with it.


----------

